# THE BEST OF HUBLOT. BIG BANG UNICO 45MM



## DreambreaX

As far as I research, this is my favorite watch on basel 2013.

In house movement, Flayback chronograph, Skeleton (you can see the date inside the skeleton), The chrono hand is awesome, in gold version there are 3 colors (red on top, gold, and white/silver on the bottom), 72 power reserve (3 days, great!!), The Chrono pusher is powerful and great.

I need to know what are the exact price of these?


----------



## retrodrive

I'd love to know the pricing also. I wonder whether the ETA powered Hublot prices would go down after this.


----------



## DreambreaX

retrodrive said:


> I'd love to know the pricing also. I wonder whether the ETA powered Hublot prices would go down after this.


I dont think it will go down haha


----------



## Dreamer99

DreambreaX said:


> View attachment 1068096
> 
> View attachment 1068097
> 
> View attachment 1068099
> 
> View attachment 1068102
> 
> 
> As far as I research, this is my favorite watch on basel 2013.
> 
> In house movement, Flayback chronograph, Skeleton (you can see the date inside the skeleton), The chrono hand is awesome, in gold version there are 3 colors (red on top, gold, and white/silver on the bottom), 72 power reserve (3 days, great!!), The Chrono pusher is powerful and great.
> 
> I need to know what are the exact price of these?


I have asked about the Titanium ceramic bezel one (Thats' the One Id like to go for) and I've been told approx £15,000 and will be released around October/Christmas time


----------



## DreambreaX

Dreamer99 said:


> I have asked about the Titanium ceramic bezel one (Thats' the One Id like to go for) and I've been told approx £15,000 and will be released around October/Christmas time


nice info


----------

